# Albuquerque, New Mexico, Liberty, Female, Part of a bonded pair, Owner has died...



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

_Fowarded 03-01-2012:_ 

Central New Mexico German Shepherd Dog Club…
Per Kathy Gonsey (Rescue): Liberty and Abby need a new loving home. Their owner has passed on. They are a sweet, gentle, loving, healthy bonded pair not yet 8 yrs old. They are currently in boarding in Albuquerque . 

The owner so wanted them to continue living together. They are neither dog nor people aggressive, just quite a lovely and very healthy pair. Remaining family cannot take them.
Really wanting to help these two. 

Can you help please?? For more information you may call Sonya or Katie at 505-344-0158 at the boarding kennel. If you can't reach them, you may call me, Sondra, at 281-431-2492 day or night 24/7.

Sondra Abarr & Chyrl Burris
Great Escape Rescued K9s
_[email protected]__ (Chyrl)_
_[email protected]__ (Sondra)_


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Bump for this lovely pair!


----------



## mirlacca (Mar 15, 2006)

bump! wish I was back in Albuquerque!


----------

